# My biggest so far



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

After a talk earlier this week with proof that big baits catch big fish, I decided to go bigger. This one is close to 10 1/2" with the lip, dremel carved gills and foiled with thin scaling material and pearl mylar sheeting, then sprayed over with the white/lt.blue/silver/dk.gray/dk.blue scales of the other shad patterns.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

That is great looking...really see the flash when you tilted it a bit...and I like the jig you have to hold the bait...Nice Job!


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

That looks like a killer to me, nice work


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Evan,
Nice lure you got there. I guess Brian's seminar convinced you a bit, huh? Good luck with it, I sure wouldn't want to throw that lure for 10 hours straight!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Looks like it has an awful lot of flash to it! Should attract the attention of the bigger fish. 

Nice work. Have you tested it yet?


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

great shape. Can you make me a 3-5' diver for smallies?. 

No one really makes a commercially available "slim shiner" (yours is more like a "slim perch")style bait -at least for bass that I know of. I fished one I made the other day and was thrilled with its peformance.

edit: I REALLY LOVE THAT SHAPE!!!!!!!


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments guys! I tried it the other day in my mom's pond and it seemed to be okay, but this weekend had some trouble running it in bigger water. It kept wanting to turn over on me, so I had to sit down and think about it for a few minutes. My dad isn't a fisherman, but is an engineer, so I told him the problem I was having and he almost instantly replied "more weight!". Then I realized how much of a dumbarse I was, thinking it was oak and it was really basswood. So heck yeah I needed more weight, a good bit of it. After re-drilling through the first coat of epoxy and screwing up the belly, I poured in more lead trying to save the rest of the paint. I ended up filling four more holes in the bottom, making five. I sanded, re-epoxied, re-painted, re-epoxied, and even re-signed the bait. Tested it again, and whattayaknow, it runs like a champ!! Nice wide wobble, almost looks like it's dancin!! I'm workin on gettin a little boat to row-troll with, and now I know which bait will always be behind it!!


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

3RE, as I told you on another board, great looking lure. I came across the same problem as you just a few days ago. I made a few 5" and 6" cranks from poplar a few weeks ago and the 5" work fine but the 6" want to lay on their side. The conclusion I came to is that it isn't so much the type of wood but the size of the lure. If you throw a 2x4 in the water it will lay on it's side, not on an edge. Same thing with our lures, with the 5" one the hooks provided enough weight in the belly to keep the lure upright but with the 6" the bouyancy of the wood was too much for the weight of the hooks to overcome.

I did the same thing as you, drilled a hole in front of the hook hanger, added a little weight and epoxied it up. Works well in the tub test but I'll have to see how it does on the water. I think if I would have put on a coat of etex to smooth out the hole, then touched up the paint and then one more coat of etex you wouldn't even see where I drilled. But these are just my prototypes so I got lazy,lol. Glad you got it working.


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

I know what you mean Scott, I've made some 7" twitchbaits out of the basswood but never anything that has such a high back on it. Didn't even think about the weight until reminded by my dad. I guess I was just anxious to get some color on it!! To answer your question from M1st, the thru-wire is coiled and epoxied into the bait as you mentioned. On the perch shad style bait posted a few weeks ago, I drilled a hole for the the thru wire on a 45 degree angle, and then one 90 degrees for the screw eye so they met at the bottom. I then twisted the end of the thru wire and looped it, and inserted the lip and glued it in place. Next, I inserted the screw eye for the front hook, screwed it in the bait, but through the loop in the end of the thru wire. Next, I poured my lead in the screw eye hole, essentially locking everything in place. It's a pain in the butt to align, but has got to be one of the strongest ways to do it. Thanks for the tips and compliments as always!!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I love the pattern. That should catch a hog!!!!!!!!


----------

